# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  عوض کردن مدرسه در سال دوازدهم و سهمیه منطقه3

## f.a

سلام وقتتون بخیر دوستان بنظرتون برم یه مدرسه دیگه که توی منطقه یکه و قبولیش خیلی خوبه و معلماش عالین ؟ یا بمونم همینجا از سهمیه منطقه سه استفاده کنم؟ و یه سوال دیگه درسته که قبولی دانشگاه آزاد براساس رتبه کشوریه ؟ اینجوری اونایی که منطقه سه هستن شانس کمتری ندارن ؟ و خلاصه اینکه واقعا منطقه سه اونقدری که باید مهمه یا امکانات و قبولی های مدرسه مهمتره ؟
پیشاپیش ممنون از همتون  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## f.a

دوستان لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی برام مهمه  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## alireza101

شما به جای مدرسه آموزشگاه نمی تونید برید؟

----------


## f.a

میتونم برم ولی چون مسافتش دوره خیلی وقتم گرفته میشه



> شما به جای مدرسه آموزشگاه نمی تونید برید؟

----------


## alireza101

به نظرم ارزش منطقه 3 از دبیر خوب بیشتره 


> میتونم برم ولی چون مسافتش دوره خیلی وقتم گرفته میشه

----------


## daniel19

سلام.به خودت بستگی داره.مثلا من آدم خودخوانی و اصن به معلم گوش نمیدم.فقط خودم میشینم میخونم تا بفهمم درسو.اگه اینجوری هستی که از سهمیه استفاده کن.ولی اگه حتما باید به درس معلم گوش بدی برو منطقه یک.ولی به نظرم خودت بخونی بهتره.کتابای کمک آموزشی خوبی واسه خودخوانی هست.رتبه های برتر هم کلاس کنکور شرکت نمیکردن.در کل به نظرم زیاد معلم تاثیر گذار نیست

----------


## f.a

ممنون راجب دانشگاه آزاد اطلاع ندارین که بر اساس رتبه کشوریه یا نه ؟ 



> سلام.به خودت بستگی داره.مثلا من آدم خودخوانی و اصن به معلم گوش نمیدم.فقط خودم میشینم میخونم تا بفهمم درسو.اگه اینجوری هستی که از سهمیه استفاده کن.ولی اگه حتما باید به درس معلم گوش بدی برو منطقه یک.ولی به نظرم خودت بخونی بهتره.کتابای کمک آموزشی خوبی واسه خودخوانی هست.رتبه های برتر هم کلاس کنکور شرکت نمیکردن.در کل به نظرم زیاد معلم تاثیر گذار نیست

----------


## aliroshani

دوست عزیز من اگه جای شما بودم کلا بیخیال کلاس و مدرسه و معلم میشدم و فقط با انتخاب منابع خوب و در صورت نیاز شدید از یکسری فیلم های آموزشی (مثل سایت آلا نه از این دزد های سرگردنه) استفاده می کردم.
الان مثلا من منطقه یک هستم،  معلم هامون اصن نمی دون کنکور چیه(البته از این نگذریم که آدمای با شخصیتی هستن).

----------


## f.a

ممنون ولی برای من معلم هم مهمه خودخوانی هم میتونم بکنم ولی میترسم کیفیت لازم رو نداشته باشه 



> دوست عزیز من اگه جای شما بودم کلا بیخیال کلاس و مدرسه و معلم میشدم و فقط با انتخاب منابع خوب و در صورت نیاز شدید از یکسری فیلم های آموزشی (مثل سایت آلا نه از این دزد های سرگردنه) استفاده می کردم.
> الان مثلا من منطقه یک هستم،  معلم هامون اصن نمی دون کنکور چیه(البته از این نگذریم که آدمای با شخصیتی هستن).

----------


## f.a

بچه ها پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد بر اساس رتبه کشوریه یا رتبه در سهمیه ؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

تلاش+خواستن+تلاش+تلاش+تلاش+  واستن+تلاش+تلاش+خواستن=موف  یت

درسی هم مشکلی داشتی از فیلم های آلاء استفاده کن..

بقیه چیزها همش حاشیه هستش.

----------


## aliroshani

> ممنون ولی برای من معلم هم مهمه خودخوانی هم میتونم بکنم ولی میترسم کیفیت لازم رو نداشته باشه


می دونم چی میگی ولی اگه میخای از معلم استفاده کنی باید تمام معلمات، استاد کنکور باشن. ولی من فکر کنم بهترین حالتش این باشه خصوصی ها رو بری که حدود درس بیاد دست این قسمتش فقط مهمه. واسه عمومیا می تونی صحبت کنی با مدیر که نری البته پدر و مادرت هم باید باشن،مدیر ما خیلی سخت گیر بود ولی قبول کرد فکر نمی کنم مدیر شما اندازه مدیر سخت گیر باشه
فقط حواست باشه مدرسه نرفتی تنبل نشی

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> سلام وقتتون بخیر دوستان من سال دهم و یازدهممو توی یه مدرسه منطقه سه خوندم که سطح متوسطی داره سال دیگه که میرم دوازدهم بنظرتون برم یه مدرسه دیگه که توی منطقه یکه و قبولیش خیلی خوبه و معلماش عالین ؟ یا بمونم همینجا از سهمیه منطقه سه استفاده کنم ؟ هر دو تا مدرسه هم بومی تهران هستن و یه سوال دیگه درسته که قبولی دانشگاه آزاد براساس رتبه کشوریه ؟ اینجوری اونایی که منطقه سه هستن شانس کمتری ندارن ؟ و خلاصه اینکه واقعا منطقه سه اونقدری که باید مهمه یا امکانات و قبولی های مدرسه مهمتره ؟
> پیشاپیش ممنون از همتون


*به نظرم همون منطقه3 بهتره و اصلا نمیخواد برید شهر منطقه یک.بخدا منطقه های بالاتر از شمام هیچ خبری نیست.خودم اگ میتونستم میومدم منطقه سه (چند تااز دوستام واسه کنکورشون سه سال رفتند شهر منطقه سه) تازشم منطقه 3 قبولیش خیلی خیلی راحته و کسی با اون منطقه نتونه یه رشته خوب قبول بشه باس یه فکر واس خودش بکنه.مهمترین چیز تلاش خود فرده.حتما حتما سال اخر رو مدرسه برید (بعضی کلاساش رو نرفتید هم مثل زمین اشکال نداره ولی همون دینی رو هم برید که یه سری چیزا به گوشتون حداقل بخوره)قبولی دانشگاه ازاد رو هم اطلاعی ندارم ولی شنیدم با همین رتبه کشوریه.*

----------


## f.a

> می دونم چی میگی ولی اگه میخای از معلم استفاده کنی باید تمام معلمات، استاد کنکور باشن. ولی من فکر کنم بهترین حالتش این باشه خصوصی ها رو بری که حدود درس بیاد دست این قسمتش فقط مهمه. واسه عمومیا می تونی صحبت کنی با مدیر که نری البته پدر و مادرت هم باید باشن،مدیر ما خیلی سخت گیر بود ولی قبول کرد فکر نمی کنم مدیر شما اندازه مدیر سخت گیر باشه
> فقط حواست باشه مدرسه نرفتی تنبل نشی


 خیلی ممنون شاید همین کارو کنم

----------


## f.a

من سوال کردم اگه یه سال از سه سال رو هم توی یه منطقه دیگه درس بخونید منطقه مرفه تر ارجح داده میشه 
ولی بازم خیلی ممنونم از توضیحاتتون و وقتی که گذاشتید  :Yahoo (3): 



> *دوست عزیز شما اصلا نمیتونید سهمیه منطقه 1 رو استفاده کنید.چون سه سال اخر دبیرستان دوم سوم چهارم حساب میشه (برای شما دهم یازدهم دوازدهم)و باید سه سالش رو منطقه 1 باشید تا بتونید از سهمیش استفاده کنید و با یه سال اومدن نمیشه.به نظرم همون منطقه3 بهتره و اصلا نمیخواد برید شهر منطقه یک.بخدا منطقه های بالاتر از شمام هیچ خبری نیست.خودم اگ میتونستم میومدم منطقه سه (چند تااز دوستام واسه کنکورشون سه سال رفتند شهر منطقه سه) تازشم منطقه 3 قبولیش خیلی خیلی راحته و کسی با اون منطقه نتونه یه رشته خوب قبول بشه باس یه فکر واس خودش بکنه.مهمترین چیز تلاش خود فرده.حتما حتما سال اخر رو مدرسه برید (بعضی کلاساش رو نرفتید هم مثل زمین اشکال نداره ولی همون دینی رو هم برید که یه سری چیزا به گوشتون حداقل بخوره)قبولی دانشگاه ازاد رو هم اطلاعی ندارم ولی شنیدم با همین رتبه کشوریه.*

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> من سوال کردم اگه یه سال از سه سال رو هم توی یه منطقه دیگه درس بخونید منطقه مرفه تر ارجح داده میشه 
> ولی بازم خیلی ممنونم از توضیحاتتون و وقتی که گذاشتید


* اوکی.منظورتون رو بد فهمیدم.الان درستش کردم.*

----------


## f.a

> تلاش+خواستن+تلاش+تلاش+تلاش+  واستن+تلاش+تلاش+خواستن=موف  یت
> 
> درسی هم مشکلی داشتی از فیلم های آلاء استفاده کن..
> 
> بقیه چیزها همش حاشیه هستش.


 فیلمای آلا رو یه عربیشو دیدم توش غلط علمی داشت شما بقیشو دیدی ؟

----------


## f.a

> تلاش+خواستن+تلاش+تلاش+تلاش+  واستن+تلاش+تلاش+خواستن=موف  یت
> 
> درسی هم مشکلی داشتی از فیلم های آلاء استفاده کن..
> 
> بقیه چیزها همش حاشیه هستش.


 فیلمای آلا رو یه عربیشو دیدم توش غلط علمی داشت شما بقیشو دیدی ؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> فیلمای آلا رو یه عربیشو دیدم توش غلط علمی داشت شما بقیشو دیدی ؟


بله من کامل کامل دیدم و الان عربی 90.80حتی 100هم میزنم

----------


## Amin6

> بله من کامل کامل دیدم و الان عربی 90.80حتی 100هم میزنم


ببخشید کاملش چندساعته؟؟؟؟؟؟
دبیرش کیه؟

----------


## saleh120

سلام. اگه مدرسه جوری هست که داشن آموزا میخونن و معلم هم سخت میگیره و درست و حسابی درس میده و تست میزنه و مدرسه هم به آزمون های آزمایشی بها میده حتما برو منطقه یک. حداقل اگه معلمت خوب باشه دیگه فقط نیازه جزوه ی اون رو بخونی و درسنامه کتاب تست نیاز نیست و تو خونه هم فقط تست میزنی

----------


## saleh120

من خودم به این دلایل تصمیم گرفتم نرم مدرسه
1- دانش آموزا خوب نمیخونن و حتی خودشونو قبول ندارن که از پرستاری قبول میشن. بعدشم توی کلاس کتاب میسوزونند
2- از همه مهمتر مدرسه فقط به نمره بها میده و اصلا به فکر کنکور نیست. معلم ها هم جوری نیستند که منو از درسنامه بی نیاز کنند حتی بیشتر نیازمند هم میکنند.
امسال معلم زیست ما خیلی خیلی با سواد بود. تستاش در حد ماز میشد(البته میشه گفت خارج از کتاب بود) ولی مردک درس نمیداد صدا میکرد جلو به هر کی یه دو میداد

----------


## f.a

همه ی این ویژگی هایی که میگید تقریبا داره فقط میترسم چون پایه دهم و یازدهمم از اونا ضعیف تره توی سال آخر به مشکل بخورم 



> سلام. اگه مدرسه جوری هست که داشن آموزا میخونن و معلم هم سخت میگیره و درست و حسابی درس میده و تست میزنه و مدرسه هم به آزمون های آزمایشی بها میده حتما برو منطقه یک. حداقل اگه معلمت خوب باشه دیگه فقط نیازه جزوه ی اون رو بخونی و درسنامه کتاب تست نیاز نیست و تو خونه هم فقط تست میزنی

----------


## f.a

اوه اوه خب شما کاملا حق داشتین ولی من باید یکی حواسش باشه بهم اگه مدرسه نرم حس میکنم از درس خوندن فاصله میگیرم 



> من خودم به این دلایل تصمیم گرفتم نرم مدرسه
> 1- دانش آموزا خوب نمیخونن و حتی خودشونو قبول ندارن که از پرستاری قبول میشن. بعدشم توی کلاس کتاب میسوزونند
> 2- از همه مهمتر مدرسه فقط به نمره بها میده و اصلا به فکر کنکور نیست. معلم ها هم جوری نیستند که منو از درسنامه بی نیاز کنند حتی بیشتر نیازمند هم میکنند.
> امسال معلم زیست ما خیلی خیلی با سواد بود. تستاش در حد ماز میشد(البته میشه گفت خارج از کتاب بود) ولی مردک درس نمیداد صدا میکرد جلو به هر کی یه دو میداد

----------


## Mysterious

واسه ما که مدرسه فقط عذاب بود
مدیرمون عوض شد اونم نه با سابقه سال اولش بود
مدرسه رو به گند کشید
پارسال بچه ها تا اواسط خرداد از شر امتحان خلاص میشدن امسال ما تا ۲۳ام امتحان داریم حق اعتراضم نداشتیم
معلماشم اصلا نگم بهتره
فقط خدایی معلم شیمیمون حرف نداشت 
کارشون فقط گیر دادن به مو و ناخن بود یه بارم منو کلا راه نداد سر کلاس چون موهام بیرون بود :Yahoo (21): 
ماله ما که فقط جنگ اعصاب بود تو مدرسه 
از اسفند تا اخر فروردین میانترم داشتیم
بخدا نمیذاشتن نفس بکشیم 
من خودم بخاطر اینکه از بابته خانوادمم تو فشار نباشم عوض نکردم ولی تو اگه میبینی بچه ها و ناظم و مدیر اینجورین عوض کن 
منطقه یکم باور کن فرق آنچنانی با منطقه ۳ نداره چون جمعیتش داره میشه مثه منطقه دو انقد هجوم میارن سال آخر بهش اگه خوب کار کنی وقت زیاده تازه بنظرم هر چی با بچه های قدر تر کار کنی به نفعته

----------


## f.a

> واسه ما که مدرسه فقط عذاب بود مدیرمون عوض شد اونم نه با سابقه سال اولش بود مدرسه رو به گند کشید پارسال بچه ها تا اواسط خرداد از شر امتحان خلاص میشدن امسال ما تا ۲۳ام امتحان داریم حق اعتراضم نداشتیم معلماشم اصلا نگم بهتره فقط خدایی معلم شیمیمون حرف نداشت  کارشون فقط گیر دادن به مو و ناخن بود یه بارم منو کلا راه نداد سر کلاس چون موهام بیرون بود ماله ما که فقط جنگ اعصاب بود تو مدرسه  از اسفند تا اخر فروردین میانترم داشتیم بخدا نمیذاشتن نفس بکشیم  من خودم بخاطر اینکه از بابته خانوادمم تو فشار نباشم عوض نکردم ولی تو اگه میبینی بچه ها و ناظم و مدیر اینجورین عوض کن  منطقه یکم باور کن فرق آنچنانی با منطقه ۳ نداره چون جمعیتش داره میشه مثه منطقه دو انقد هجوم میارن سال آخر بهش اگه خوب کار کنی وقت زیاده تازه بنظرم هر چی با بچه های قدر تر کار کنی به نفعته


  نمیدونم والا خیلی سردرگمم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> ببخشید کاملش چندساعته؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دبیرش کیه؟


استاد ناصح زاده.میتونین 14 ساعت عربی هم استفاده کنید هرچند اسمش جمع بندی هستش ولی همه چیووووووووووووووو توضیح میدن دونه ب دونه...

----------


## f.a

من پایه یازدهمشو دیدم که دبیرش یکی دیگه بود شاید برای همین خیلی خوشم نیومد
شما به جز عربی درسای دیگشونو هم دیدین ؟ 



> استاد ناصح زاده.میتونین 14 ساعت عربی هم استفاده کنید هرچند اسمش جمع بندی هستش ولی همه چیووووووووووووووو توضیح میدن دونه ب دونه...

----------


## f.a

من پایه یازدهمشو دیدم که دبیرش یکی دیگه بود شاید برای همین خیلی خوشم نیومد
شما به جز عربی درسای دیگشونو هم دیدین ؟ 



> استاد ناصح زاده.میتونین 14 ساعت عربی هم استفاده کنید هرچند اسمش جمع بندی هستش ولی همه چیووووووووووووووو توضیح میدن دونه ب دونه...

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> من پایه یازدهمشو دیدم که دبیرش یکی دیگه بود شاید برای همین خیلی خوشم نیومد
> شما به جز عربی درسای دیگشونو هم دیدین ؟


من همه درس هاشونو دیدم و موفقیتم رو مدیون الاء هستم

----------


## civ6

منطقه 3 زیاد تو قبولی تاثیر نداره الان 200k مث منطقه 2 اما تا 1000 ببیشتر پزشکی ور نمی داره 3-4 سال پیش رفیقم با 400 رفت شهید بهشتی نیمسال اول الان با 400 دانشگاه ایران بزور رات میدن اون واسه قدیما بود می گفتن منطقه 3 خوبه الان اگه بحث امکانات و دبیر خوب رو در نظر بگیری هیچ فرقی نداره با منظقه2

----------


## f.a

> منطقه 3 زیاد تو قبولی تاثیر نداره الان 200k مث منطقه 2 اما تا 1000 ببیشتر پزشکی ور نمی داره 3-4 سال پیش رفیقم با 400 رفت شهید بهشتی نیمسال اول الان با 400 دانشگاه ایران بزور رات میدن اون واسه قدیما بود می گفتن منطقه 3 خوبه الان اگه بحث امکانات و دبیر خوب رو در نظر بگیری هیچ فرقی نداره با منظقه2


واقعا ؟ آخه من تو سایت کانون دیدم مثلا برای پزشکی تهران تا 45 منطقه یک قبول میشد ولی 
منطقه 3 تا رتبه 160 هم پزشکی تهران میورد البته توی رتبه های آزاد برعکس بود 
رتبه های بالاتری از منطقه یک در دانشگاه های آزاد قبول میشدن و منطقه سه ایا باید رتبه بهتری میوردن

----------


## civ6

منقطه 1 80k هستش اگه اشتبا نکنم منطقه 3 200k پس باید کمتر وردارن دیگ ی چیز طبیعیه

----------


## fatme_m

سلام من دوستم امسال ی کلکی زد
اونم این بود که تو همین مدرسه خودمون ثبت نام کرد و در کل شاید فقط چند جلسه اومد کلاس!
ولی از کلاس های خارج از مدرسه بچه های منطقه دو استفاده کرد 
ک انصافا دبیر های عالی داشت!
ولی خب باید اینم در نظر بگیرین که اون فقط کلاس های بیرون رو رفت  و اصن مدرسه نبود!
ولی بنظرم این ریسک رو انجام نده دیگه!
درسته عالین ولی سطح بچه های منطقه 1 که این دو سه سال خوندن و رفتن جلو تا شما بخوای بهشون برسی و این داستانا طول میکشه
ب نظرم بمون !

----------


## f.a

> سلام من دوستم امسال ی کلکی زد
> اونم این بود که تو همین مدرسه خودمون ثبت نام کرد و در کل شاید فقط چند جلسه اومد کلاس!
> ولی از کلاس های خارج از مدرسه بچه های منطقه دو استفاده کرد 
> ک انصافا دبیر های عالی داشت!
> ولی خب باید اینم در نظر بگیرین که اون فقط کلاس های بیرون رو رفت  و اصن مدرسه نبود!
> ولی بنظرم این ریسک رو انجام نده دیگه!
> درسته عالین ولی سطح بچه های منطقه 1 که این دو سه سال خوندن و رفتن جلو تا شما بخوای بهشون برسی و این داستانا طول میکشه
> ب نظرم بمون !


ممنون کلاسای یه مدرسه دیگه رو میرفتن یا یه آموزشگاه و موسسه دیگه ؟

----------


## fatme_m

کلا شهر ما منطقه سه بود
شهر مجاورمون که ی 30 ساعت  فاصله داشت  منطقه دو محسوب میشد، در اصل تو مدرسه خودمون بود
ولی از کلاس های خصوصی با معلمای عالی اون شهر(منطقه 2) استفاده کرد و اصلا مدرسه نیومد  ! 
اما تقریبا همه درسارو رفت  کلاس خصوصی ب جز زبان خارجه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

منطقه سه هر شهری باشی خوب نیست...منطقه سه باشی بوم یک یاناحیه یک باشی تهران کرج این شهرا خیلی ب نفعته....امسال با 448 دندون تهران قبول شد از کرج از هشتگرد از تاکستان نزدیک زنجان..چون ناحیه یک هستن...اما منطقه سه باشی شهر دور خب اوضاعت بد میشه..با 700یهو ازادم نمیاری...


> منطقه 3 زیاد تو قبولی تاثیر نداره الان 200k مث منطقه 2 اما تا 1000 ببیشتر پزشکی ور نمی داره 3-4 سال پیش رفیقم با 400 رفت شهید بهشتی نیمسال اول الان با 400 دانشگاه ایران بزور رات میدن اون واسه قدیما بود می گفتن منطقه 3 خوبه الان اگه بحث امکانات و دبیر خوب رو در نظر بگیری هیچ فرقی نداره با منظقه2

----------


## f.a

> کلا شهر ما منطقه سه بود
> شهر مجاورمون که ی 30 ساعت  فاصله داشت  منطقه دو محسوب میشد، در اصل تو مدرسه خودمون بود
> ولی از کلاس های خصوصی با معلمای عالی اون شهر(منطقه 2) استفاده کرد و اصلا مدرسه نیومد  ! 
> اما تقریبا همه درسارو رفت  کلاس خصوصی ب جز زبان خارجه


چه جالب ! ولی من شنیدم امسال دوازدهمو نمیشه غیر حضوری خوند

----------


## fatme_m

> چه جالب ! ولی من شنیدم امسال دوازدهمو نمیشه غیر حضوری خوند


حتی بشه هم اینکارو نکن
ما سال اخر بودیم و اصن نهاییامون همچین مهمم نبود
ولی شما نهاییی دارین نمیشه که همینجوری نیاین مدرسه !

----------


## Alirh

> بچه ها پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد بر اساس رتبه کشوریه یا رتبه در سهمیه ؟


سلام من از سیستم پاسخ گویی دانشگاه ازاد پرسیدم
برای دانشگاه ازادفقط و فقط نمره تراز مهمه
رتبه منطقه/رتبه کشوری مهم نیست جالبه بدونی برام نوشته بود حتی جنسیت که معمولا 50 به 50 هست در دانشگاه ازاد ملاک نیست
و فقط نمره تراز رو نگاه می کنن و لاغیر

----------


## f.a

> سلام من از سیستم پاسخ گویی دانشگاه ازاد پرسیدم
> برای دانشگاه ازادفقط و فقط نمره تراز مهمه
> رتبه منطقه/رتبه کشوری مهم نیست جالبه بدونی برام نوشته بود حتی جنسیت که معمولا 50 به 50 هست در دانشگاه ازاد ملاک نیست
> و فقط نمره تراز رو نگاه می کنن و لاغیر


خیلی ممنون که اطلاع دادید

----------


## f.a

> سلام من از سیستم پاسخ گویی دانشگاه ازاد پرسیدم
> برای دانشگاه ازادفقط و فقط نمره تراز مهمه
> رتبه منطقه/رتبه کشوری مهم نیست جالبه بدونی برام نوشته بود حتی جنسیت که معمولا 50 به 50 هست در دانشگاه ازاد ملاک نیست
> و فقط نمره تراز رو نگاه می کنن و لاغیر


خیلی ممنون که اطلاع دادید

----------

